# Get thin for summer!



## Chuck123 (May 7, 2009)

Hey been a member of this forum for a while now and i have lost a great amount of weight and definately become a lot healthier!

Anyway summer is fast approaching and i would like to get into the shape i was in last year.

Im at uni - so i need a cheap yet healthy low carb diet that contains no tuna ( I HATE TUNA!!!)

I have laid of the gym recently and taken up running instead - i run around a minimum of 3 miles a day 5 days a week (sometimes i substitute my 3 mile for a 1.5 mile fast pace almost sprinting)

since i have stopped the gym (dont have one at home) i have seen my chest become really loose - is this just because i havent done the usual amount of chest training ? (at uni i do chest training every other day)

anyway! With all that in mind

Im 6ft 3

weigh around 14 stone

Gotta say have seen a vast improvement in my running and general healthiness from running - however doesnt seem to of made much of a difference to my shape 

(although easter and mums cooking probably hasnt helped)

cheers

Chuck

P.s I tend to run around 2 miles in 15- 20 minutes.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey man, i'm also new here and share the same goals so i have also asked a lot of questions regarding this topic, and the guys on the forum have given me great answers.

I suggest posting up your diet so the people on here can take a look at it, and tell you what needs to be improved/changed.

I'm not 100% certain, but i would say that the looseness in your chest is probably due to the lack of resistance/weight training


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol well firstly training chest every other day suggest a crappy routine lol

but not training it altogether is obviously gonna have an impact...

as the man says ^^^^^


----------



## Chuck123 (May 7, 2009)

Oki

well im back at uni and ive started my new regime.

Gym every other day with a run most days.

completly changed diet as well.

Breakfast:

3 weetabix with semi skimmed milk

snack: Apple

Lunch: Chicken breast with tomato lettuce and sweetcorn salad

Snack: Bannana

Snack: Orange

Protein shake after gym workout

Dinner: Low fat meal - cod /lean mince meat bolognese/ low fat pasta


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so presumably you dont think you need protein in every meal?

have a look at some of the diet threads where the guys have worked theyre magic..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fu ck me u eat less than me. Are you allergic to protein by Any chance ?


----------



## Chuck123 (May 7, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Fu ck me u eat less than me. Are you allergic to protein by Any chance ?


hah!

Nah im not going for hardcore protein diet - i have done that before. Im not going for muscle building. More cutting and losing this layer of fat i have . The plan was to have this diet for a month then hit up a highprotein diet next month when ive shed a few pounds?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

layball:

Eating alot of protein is NOT going to stop you LOSING weight!

try and eat 5-6 small meals a day still, but HIGH in protein, and LOW in carbs (after training)....


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Chuck123 said:


> hah!
> 
> Nah im not going for hardcore protein diet - i have done that before. Im not going for muscle building. More cutting and losing this layer of fat i have . The plan was to have this diet for a month then hit up a highprotein diet next month when ive shed a few pounds?


The issue is if you go too low on the Protein you run the risk of losing muscle during your weight loss. Keeping a high Protein diet should help you maintain muscle when dieting.

Your diet you posted up before reminded me of something out of weight watchers and the like - you will lose weight on that I have no doubts, but the idea is we want to lose fat, not just weight.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah just look at londons pics if you wanna see what lack of protein can do for you


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

haha fuk u cal. luv ya really :smash:

i had a month off from taking protein but iam human after all.

but believe you me this london boy is coming back at ya,:tongue1:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you said yourslef you stopped taking protein after you back prob-directly after your mass drol steroid cycle...at that point you were looking good(ish steady on there)

you then posted up a succession of the worst backwards progress pics ive seen...

theyre the ones i mean...

your last pics were getting back there..

so was just quoting ya bud...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

true cal, im back at 250g protein and doing 45 mins walking to lose the bf.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i know i take the pee abit but i`m not a total bitch :wink:

was making a genuine point


----------



## Vega (Jun 4, 2010)

Running is great and good for endurance and stamina and cutting fat but you need to go to the gym or workout with weights at home to build and keep your muscles and tone. I would either join a gym or buy some free weights and a bench and work out at home. As far as diet, you need to increase your protein to help your muscles.

______________________

Vega Sinclair, Medical Insurance Advisor


----------

